# Best ESC for RC18T?



## ProSport (Dec 24, 2005)

AS I mentioned in the other thread our RC18T speed control broke after 4 days use. It's $60 to replace it, is there a better deal out there or at least one that won't break? Is there any factory warranty on this one?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I like the Novak XRS it is fast and has reverse. Look in tower hobbies .


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

i run an xrs in my 1/10 and its great!!!! :thumbsup: a good buy at around40$, i got mine in november and its still running great.


----------



## briano_72 (Jan 21, 2006)

i had a spy in my mini t, worked good, you can send yours back to assoc. it would be under warranty, are you running after market batts ??


----------



## tnetzley (Feb 1, 2006)

I think that the Novak GT is the best it does not have reverse like the spy but the spy dranes the battery quick


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

I would say the Novak spy or GT would be the best, there is alot of guys that run the spy and the GT and dont have any problems out of them,


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

The spy and spy GT are slower than the XRS !!! The spy is real slow.
Plus the XRS can be used in a larger car at some time if You want to.


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

sure it is slower but,,,,,,,,, the GT is lighter and takes up alot less room,


----------



## legendno6 (Mar 24, 2006)

My only problem with the XRS is no reverse lockout . Not all tracks require it, of course, but is sure is nice to have if you need it.


----------

